
Bad Reasons to Start a Company - rabidsnail
https://gist.github.com/bobpoekert/dfe891301678d3de515d
======
dudul
"Mummy and Daddy are giving you a seed round because they want to get you out
of the house"

Granted that it would suck to have this kind of relationship with your
parents, if they are willing to give you seed money why would you _not_ use it
to try to create a company? Is it better to spend it on video games and
mountain dew?

~~~
rabidsnail
People in this position generally don't start successful companies. Do charity
work with the money instead.

